# Our newest baby on the ground



## alsea1 (Aug 10, 2013)

This little guy was born sometime this morning.
This takes our flock up to nine. Wow


----------



## elevan (Aug 10, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 11, 2013)

Aawwwe! What a cutie!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations!!!
What a cutie!


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Aug 12, 2013)

D'aww look at that face!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 13, 2013)

Awwww!!! What a cutie!


----------

